# yesterday's bird that I helped



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

the bird I caught yesterday to remove some string from his foot--- he's back, sort of.

i let the bird go of course when i was done helping it out.

however, the bird is back---outside. It is now coming up to my apartment window often and cooing. it was DARK out when I got home from work and it had roosted just outside. i heard it cooing when I turned the lights on. I gave it food and water since it was right there.

If it keeps doing this what should I do? It wants to come in. I didnt let it in yet, as you may have read in my 'bird whisperer' thread that I am helping up a poor bird that I found by my work. I dont need 3 birds in here there's no where to put another at this time.

Does anybody have experience with birds they helped, then released, who try to come back into your home?


When it rains, it pours!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi badbird,

Birds I've helped, I return to the area where I've picked them up at, and they seem to just pick up where they left off before they were interupted. Did you release the bird from your apartment or at the location where you picked them up at? Anyway, you could try bringing them once again to the location you retrieved them from and see if they won't stick around there. 

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Badbird,

Please pick the bird up and bring it back to the location where you found it, and be sure leave food for it.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

actually this bird is from a flock that roosts on the building 2 buildings away from me. when i let it out from the window it went right back to the building they all roost on. its just that it came back. i even followed your advice and put it back on the ground in the exact spot i caught it with some food.

guess what? its baaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Badbird,

Without sounding like a bad person, or negative, the only solution I believe id to draw the blinds or curtains shut and just do *not* feed or water it anymore. Once the supply is cut off, he will move on elsewhere.It may take several days.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Badbird,

Victor's advice may seem harsh, but unless you are prepared to feed and water all the friends in the flock this bird belongs to, it might be the only solution.
Not sure how they do it, but they let each other know where the "digs" are and more are sure to come along. Unless that wouldn't pose a problem for you in your building w/your pet and bringing rescues home, it's probably the best idea.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

no bird today. no, i dont need the flock checking out my house the neighbors wouldn't like that.


----------

